# Waiting?



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Girlies

Just wondering if anyone else is waiting for their NHS offer letter this month or next.  If all goes to plan i should be getting mine this month to start in May... fingers crossed!  Anyone else out there waiting, its driving me mad  

Hurry up letter.....PLEASE!


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Chin up missy it wont be long now
I only got my letter at the beginning of Feb to start this month so dont panic if it doesnt come this month, it is on its way
maybe give them a ring because when i did they said not to worry about the letter that i would still be starting with March's af, which im just waiting on now...
hope this helps


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Danni-Doots

The waiting around not knowing is just so frustrating, im nervous and excited at the same time, which is a weird feeling.  Feel like im stuck in one place, just wanting to get the show on the road...

Think i'll leave it until the end of March before i ring, dont want to seem like a stalker.  There probably busy with getting phones calls from ladies with queries about tx, never mind me ringing to pester them about a stupid letter... 

Not long now for you, how are you feeling about your pending tx?  Nervous or is that a stupid question??


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babyd

You will be wishing you life away hun, fingers crossed it will arrive at the end of the month. Mine came end nov to start on jans af. It will come dont worry.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Jillyhen

I do hope it comes end of March, your so right about wishing my life away.  Just feels like someones hit the stop button....


----------



## Polly19 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Babydreams -
We were expecting a letter in Feb to start in April - but it didn't arrive. I waited until the 1st March to email RFC and they replied the next morning to say they were working on the letters for April and we should hear by the end of this week.
The letter was on the doormat tonight when I came home - so they were true to their word.
You should hear if not by the end of the month, at least by the first week of April - so really not that long now   . It also confirms that they are still working on treatment starting 12 months to the month you sign - which is a good thing - all things considered!!!
All the best for those in the middle of treatment and for those still waiting to get started - our time does come     .


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Polly

Oh thats good, congratulations on getting your letter, after this very long wait, im sure your over the moon.  Just a few more weeks for me and i should have my letter - Yipeee so very excited  

Good Luck and i hope the next lot of weeks fly in for you so you can get started! 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hey babyd 
hope your doing ok, this is such a frustrating time i completly understand how your feeling, honestly just give them a ring to put your mind at ease thats what they are there for, just because you havent started yet doesnt mean your any less important than anyone else 
af came on fri so its all go at the end of the month, i feel so anxious its unreal, dont know of im going to be able to cope! just going to take each day as it comes & hope for the best xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Dannii

Thanks, your right i think i'll give them a call, maybe it'll calm me down a bit and i'll be able to relax!  

Thats the best thing to do, take each day as it comes, i do wish you all the best with your up and coming tx.  I'll be keeping an eye out for your treads to see how your getting on and what it all entails.  I really havent a clue what to expect!

Lots of babydust


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

let me know what they say honey 

you know as much as me, for i havnt a clue whats going on, maybe ignorance is bliss? hmmmm?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Girls

Just a wee update - phoned the RFC to ask about my NHS offer letter and was advised i should get my letter before the end of this month for tx in May.  

So Happy


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

There you go babyd you can chill now hun prob arrive next week xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats great news babyd, itll be all systems go in a matter of weeks!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Once it does come babyd it will all go in a flurry, before you know it you will be collecting your drugs and starting. I still cant believe how quick it goes


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

wooo hooo! 
so fricking pleased for you babyd, your nearly there


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks girls cant wait now!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Baby

Hopefully your letter will arrive next week, time just flies hun i neve thot i would get to  e/t 

 

Jillyhen


----------

